# Thank you Klein



## Michael88 (Apr 9, 2012)

& my former instructor for my propack set! Now, to find a job to put them to use.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keep the linesmans throw the rest away. Their quality is not even close to what it used to be. They still make good linesmans but everything else is junk IMO.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I buy my tools at the supply house 99% of the time, so I have mostly Klein and they haven't cost me any down time yet.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> I buy my tools at the supply house 99% of the time, so I have mostly Klein and they haven't cost me any down time yet.


Same here .:thumbsup:


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I have never broke a Klein tool. I am extremely rough with my tools too.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like a nice set of tools you got for yourself. Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I've always had success with klein 

If only they'd warranty them from myself leaving them in ceilings.. Maybe my success is due to not having them long enough to break them


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I think they should make glow in the dark grips for tools for that very reason.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I buy my tools at the supply house 99% of the time, so I have mostly Klein and they haven't cost me any down time yet.


Treat your tools just like this....:thumbsup:

Substitute "rifle" with "tool"

“This Is My Rifle”

This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
My rifle, without me, is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I WILL…
My rifle and myself know that what counts in this war is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. WE WILL HIT…
My rifle is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will ever guard it against the ravages of weather and damage as I will ever guard my legs, my arms, my eyes and my heart against damage. I will keep my rifle clean and ready. We will become part of each other. WE WILL…
Before God, I swear this creed. My rifle and myself are the defenders of my country. We are the masters of our enemy. WE ARE THE SAVIORS OF MY LIFE.
So be it, until victory is America’s and there is no enemy, but peace!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John said:


> Treat your tools just like this....:thumbsup:
> 
> Substitute "rifle" with "tool"
> 
> ...


 
Oohrah!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have mostly Klein tools and don't really have any issues, have had a few less than par screwdrivers but they've been replaced under warranty.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> I think they should make glow in the dark grips for tools for that very reason.


 
That sounds like a great idea to me, better patent that!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

347sparky said:


> That sounds like a great idea to me, better patent that!


A ring of glow in the dark tape around the top of the grip would work fine, the same way many guys use phasing tape.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Klien tools have been good for me. Still have (don't use) my very first Klien hammer I ordered as an apprentice:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

niteshift said:


> Klien tools have been good for me. Still have (don't use) my very first Klien hammer I ordered as an apprentice:thumbup:


You don't use a hammer at all or just that one?


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

@Bulldog



> Keep the linesmans throw the rest away. Their quality is not even close to what it used to be. They still make good linesmans but everything else is junk IMO.


Not to feed the troll here, but this is just stupidity. If someone gave me a geo metro, sure, it's junk. But they GAVE it to me. I could at least drive it when my other car broke down. I could sell it and keep the money. I could loan it to a friend, or gift it to another...

Please take your stupidity somewhere else. I believe I learned in kindergarten, "If you don't have something nice to say, then don't say it at all." I was under the impression that this site is for PROFESSIONALS... you sir are not. 

If you are an adult, and a professional, I do believe an apology and some encouragement is due to a proud student who is eager to go out and WORK... something that is absent from so many people in our world today.

/end rant


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You don't use a hammer at all or just that one?


:laughing: just that one. I still use a hammer.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Michael88 said:


> & my former instructor for my propack set! Now, to find a job to put them to use.


where in fl. are you


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an old set of Klein folding allen wrenches. I bought a new set. Used them to tighten a part on my mountain bike. I started tightening the bolt and the frame of the allen wrenches warped/twisted.... Used the old set and they did not warp or twist. There quality is way down. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I have an old set of Klein folding allen wrenches. I bought a new set. Used them to tighten a part on my mountain bike. I started tightening the bolt and the frame of the allen wrenches warped/twisted.... Used the old set and they did not warp or twist. There quality is way down. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


Buy the yellow plastic klien folding keys. They are re branded bondhus i.e. good stuff not crap.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I have never broke a Klein tool. I am extremely rough with my tools too.


The only Klein tool (other than the folding hex keys) I've had last more than a year was their 3-magnet torpedo level.

It finally died when it fell off a pipe and somebody ran it over with a scissor lift, but it lasted more than 5 years.


----------



## Wtlj (Sep 2, 2012)

347sparky said:


> That sounds like a great idea to me, better patent that!


Too late, Klein visited us at work about 3 months ago with all of their new prototypes and had glow in the dark handles on just about every tool they had. Also had...
-digital torpedo level
-laser level
-tool bag with light (pretty cheesy but hey!)
Almost every hand tool I own is Klein and have never had one let me down. Besides there lifetime warranty and stand behind it. Now if we can just keep them in the US.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Nice free tools are the best tools. The first tool set I got was ideal an apprentice tool pack or something and my dad gave me the the money to get a few pieces that were missing for everyday use. I mostly use all Klein now there have been some quality issues the past few years but I've had my current set of linesmans for about 5 years or so. However I'm on my 3rd pair of diagonal cutters this year, lost one broke hope I can keep the latest pair for years.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Buy the yellow plastic klien folding keys. They are re branded bondhus i.e. good stuff not crap.


Why not just buy Bondhus instead of paying for a Klein brand? Or are they cheaper?


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> Why not just buy Bondhus instead of paying for a Klein brand? Or are they cheaper?


Bondhus is cheaper, but harder to find for some. 

To speak on this entire thread, Klein tools has not lost quality, their cushion grip screwdrivers took a back seat to some better companies ie: felo, wera, witte ( who makes some for klein now ). But as of late, I tried some klein cushion grips and they held up alot better now. I swapped back to klein cushion grips entirely now and have zero complaints even the #2 phillips is holding up perfectly. Will update if one fails on me. But as of now I am thrilled to have the klein grip in my hand and put down the silly feel of german screwdrivers. As long as these hold up as well as my felo's and wera's did I wont be looking back.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Flectric said:


> Bondhus is cheaper, but harder to find for some.
> 
> To speak on this entire thread, Klein tools has not lost quality, their cushion grip screwdrivers took a back seat to some better companies ie: felo, wera, witte ( who makes some for klein now ). But as of late, I tried some klein cushion grips and they held up alot better now. I swapped back to klein cushion grips entirely now and have zero complaints even the #2 phillips is holding up perfectly. Will update if one fails on me. But as of now I am thrilled to have the klein grip in my hand and put down the silly feel of german screwdrivers. As long as these hold up as well as my felo's and wera's did I wont be looking back.


I agree 100%. Never had any of those other brands but I have never had a complaint with a single klein screwdriver or pliers.

Their sheetrock saw on the other hand.. had one snap on me just pounding it into 5/8 sheetrock.. broken end of the blade stuck through my hand. Yeah.. not gonna get the free replacement for that one


----------

